# Wobble bolts



## JoelFSchultz (May 8, 2004)

I have a MKVR32 which is 5x112...thinking about running a 5x114.3 wheel w/wobble bolts for track/autocrosses. Would I have any strength issues?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

You should not have any issues, they have been used for years but you can not run spacers with them unless you do a stud conversion and get some wobble nuts from us. We can also supply you with the wobble bolts.


----------



## JoelFSchultz (May 8, 2004)

Thx Chris, I appreciate the info.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You should not have any issues, they have been used for years but you can not run spacers with them unless you do a stud conversion and get some wobble nuts from us. We can also supply you with the wobble bolts.


woah, you guys have wobble nuts? link me up?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

They are not on the site. How many do you need?


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> They are not on the site. How many do you need?


pm received. I have a set of 5X100 to 5X110 adapters I'll be using this season, but was thinking if I had wobble nuts i could use them for my 5X112 wheels as well. My only concern is the adapters are not wheelcentric, will this allow for an uncentered wheel?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes they would not be centered I think you would be better off getting new adapters as the wobble nuts are around $200.


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

Can wobbles lugs be used for 5x120 wheels


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

PinoyVR6 said:


> Can wobbles lugs be used for 5x120 wheels


Not to fit 5x112... they woble a few mm not that much to do 5x120 to 5x112:beer:


----------

